# fall away rests



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

would a fall away give me more fps than the wisker biscuit im using now? i would like to think less contact on the arrow would be better, kinda got my eye on octanes rest i dont really want to spend more than $100 anybody use it?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes.

Enough to matter? No

Your going to gain maybe, MAYBE 5 fps.

Not worth it if its a hunting bow, the biscuit is hands down the BEST hunting rest there is. 
If I was a hardcore target shooter, id shoot a drop away, but for hunting the biscuit is king. Tough, dependable, easy to tune, plenty accurate at hunting ranges, no moving parts, never worry about it. If the military shot bows and arrows, you can bet theyd have a biscuit on em, thats how tough and reliable they are.

The octane hostage is an ok rest, but the bristles wear out pretty fast. I know of one bow they didnt last the summer on before needing to be replaced.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

IIRC some of the guys on Archery Talk had a big discusion about this a few years ago. As I remember several did some tests with varied results, most were around 1 to 3 fps slower with the WB a couple got as high as 5 fps.

If the WB is working for you there is only one reason to change, you want to try something different. Personally I don't think you'll see much of a difference.

I'll keep my WB, simple to set up, easy to use and I get great results.

huntin1


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

thats why this site is the best no bs when you dont want it guess i could throw down that $100 on an other stand thanks :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The WB has always turned me off. I just can't wrap myself around my arrow shooting through something, although I know it works... I don't know if they changed it any yet, but I remember it getting real sloppy in the wet weather.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> The WB has always turned me off. I just can't wrap myself around my arrow shooting through something, although I know it works... I don't know if they changed it any yet, but I remember it getting real sloppy in the wet weather.


I wasn't set on the idea either. But after having problems with 3 drop aways, I just recently switched to a biscuit. Haven't had it in wet weather yet, but so far, I LOVE it.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I was skeptical when they first came out, but once I tried the WB I will not hunt without it! I've hunted in rain and never noticed any problems with it.

Drop aways just have too many things that can go wrong when you are hunting if you ask me. I like to keep things simple when I'm in the field and you can't get much simpler then a WB!

To each their own though!


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually switched from a WB to a drop away - maybe just a tad more accurate but not enough to matter at hunting ranges. Murphy's law likes to take effect hunting and you eliminate a big variable having your arrow in place!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard the WB/arrow can make some noise when your pulling back in colder weather?


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't like the idea of my arrow plowing through either so I went with the QAD.Excellent!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I can't wrap my mind around the idea $700+ bows, $100 rests, $100+ sights, $100+ bow quivers, and broadheads that cost $15 or more each! It's freakin' bowhunting, for crying out loud. It's not like a person is buying an H-S Precision custom rifle!!!

Once again I'm with BBJ on this one. The thought of a rest that relies on as much mechanical action as a fall way gives me the heebie-jeebies for hunting.

I firmly believe in the KISS Theory, and the WB is practically Murphy-proof.

As a personal aside, I practice with WB equipped bows out to 50 yards and have no problem laying them in the kill ring (experience has taught me that taking that 50 yard shot at live game is ill advised at best, but practicing out there makes those 20 yards hunting shots a virtual gimme). For a dedicated target or 3D bow I would go with a more finely adjustable rest, but for hunting the WB is about perfect...

I also really like the Quik Tune 1000-3000. They are easy to tune & adjust, provide exceptional accuracy, and with all the guts encased in an alum housing, I've never had one break or fail even when hunting in below zero weather during late season...


----------



## SoDakShooter (Mar 17, 2008)

I had a wisker biscuit and went to a QAD ultra rest hunter. My bow (PSE thunderbolt) is very very touchy and will go out of tune with the turn of a single screw. This rest allows me to make minor mistakes with my form and still produce kill shots. What ultimately got me away from the WB was the fact they are tough on fletchings, but the added accuracy bonus will never make me go back to a WB. Don't get me wrong WB are a great rest but they are not for me.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Jmnhunter said:


> I heard the WB/arrow can make some noise when your pulling back in colder weather?


yes it does


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Treat your biscuit with this:










Keeps the bristles from getting wet.

I"ve not noticed any more noise with the WB than with any other rest I've used in the past 34 years of bowhunting. Warm or cold weather hunting. And IMO the WB is one of, if not the best hunting rests out there.

huntin1


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm with bbj and ndt on this one. OVER-ALL the bisquit is hard to beat. is it ideal???? no, but a great choice for the AVERAGE hunter. there is another not well known dropaway-containment rest that is worth mentioning. it's called the a.p.a. twister. got one on the wifes bow and it really is a solid dependable rest. i think they are made in canada??.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i kinda like a wet bisquit


----------



## ProDucker1187 (Aug 20, 2009)

I would go with a drop away I had a wisker biscuit but I am much more consistant with my ripcord especially when I am shooting at 40 and 50 yards.


----------

